# aussi



## annuskat

Bonjour,
Pour ecrire "sono molto contenta anch'io" il va bien ecrire "je suis *aussi *tres heureux"?
merci


----------



## jacquesvd

annuskat said:


> Bonjour,
> Pour ecrire "sono molto contenta anch'io" il va bien ecrire "je suis *aussi *tres heureux"?
> merci


 
Ce serait plutôt: moi aussi, je suis très heureuse.


----------



## brian

Ou bien : je suis très heureuse, moi aussi.


----------



## licinio

Non vedo perché non possa andare bene anche, come proposto, _Je suis aussi très heureux/euse. _Secondo me va bene, o sbaglio?


----------



## jacquesvd

licinio said:


> Non vedo perché non possa andare bene anche, come proposto, _Je suis aussi très heureux/euse. _Secondo me va bene, o sbaglio?


 
La tua proposta è grammaticalmente corretta salvo che nel primo messaggio c'era heureux (contento) invece di heureuse (contenta) .

Poi, in italiano tu dici "anch'io" e cioè "moi, aussi". "Je suis aussi très heureuse"  veut plutôt dire qu'à part autre chose, tu es aussi heureuse.

"Anch'io" fait penser que tu es parmi des gens heureux et tu confirmes que tu l'es aussi.

La suggestion de Brian: "je suis heureuse, moi aussi" est aussi valable que 'Moi aussi, je suis heureuse" Les deux se disent et je ne discerne pour ainsi dire aucune différence, sauf que le "moi, aussi" mis au début de la phrase l'accentue peut-être encore un tantinet de plus.


----------



## licinio

jacquesvd said:


> "Je suis aussi très heureuse"  veut plutôt dire qu'à part autre chose, tu es aussi heureuse.



C'est justement ce point que je voulais mettre en discussion. En d'autres mots je souhaitais discuter sur le fait que "Je suis aussi très heureuse" (qui veut dire en première instance que tu es tout ce que tu veux et en plus heureuse) s'utilise aussi pour dire que tu es heureuse comme le sont d'autres personnes qui ont parlé avant toi (*et donc équivaut à "Moi aussi, je suis très heureuse"*).


----------



## jacquesvd

licinio said:


> C'est justement ce point que je voulais mettre en discussion. En d'autres mots je souhaitais discuter sur le fait que "Je suis aussi très heureuse" (qui veut dire en première instance que tu es tout ce que tu veux et en plus heureuse) s'utilise aussi pour dire que tu es heureuse comme le sont d'autres personnes qui ont parlé avant toi.


 
C'est bien ça: 'e suis aussi très heureuse' correspond exactement à ce que tu dis. Si ti veux souligner que tu es aussi heureuse comme le sont d'autres gens qui ont parlé avant toi (ce que le_ anch_'io fait sousentendre) tu choisiras la formule avec 'moi, aussi' mis au début ou la fin de la phrase.


----------

